# Just scheduled immune blood tests



## Mon_n_john

Well, I just scheduled a blood test for next Monday to test for immune issues that may be preventing my little embryos from implanting. I am SO excited about possibly getting more answers. The odd thing is that I am terrified of needles and blood tests but I am giddy about this one! :haha:


----------



## mamabearjen

Im hoping you get some answers. hang in there! i had to go today for blood testing from my loss & it was miserable but I'm happy knowing im going in the right direction ;)


----------



## Mon_n_john

mamabearjen said:


> Im hoping you get some answers. hang in there! i had to go today for blood testing from my loss & it was miserable but I'm happy knowing im going in the right direction ;)

Sometimes that is all we have, the hope that we are moving forward. I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel hopeful that if we stick with this and don't give up we will have our rainbow babies. :flower:


----------



## mememe123

mon n jon- I replyed to my other thread already to you but i see you started one. What is this testing for .. i am very interested to know more. 
I went to a specialist about a month ago and he spent 1.25 hours with me (absolutely cant believe he tookt he time fo rme still) explaining everything under the uterus with me but i do not recall anything on immunities. 
I hope you find answers!!! I am right along with you in the waitign game but my tests are 8 weeks. my hubby went today for his blooswork as well.


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> mon n jon- I replyed to my other thread already to you but i see you started one. What is this testing for .. i am very interested to know more.
> I went to a specialist about a month ago and he spent 1.25 hours with me (absolutely cant believe he tookt he time fo rme still) explaining everything under the uterus with me but i do not recall anything on immunities.
> I hope you find answers!!! I am right along with you in the waitign game but my tests are 8 weeks. my hubby went today for his blooswork as well.

I wish I could explain it better but basically it tests for antibodies that your body may have in high quantities that are preventing a preg. from taking. These are usually antibodies that we all have in our blood but sometimes they get out of balance and the body can treat the egg as foreign matter and prevent implantation.

I'm surprised my RE thinks it is a possibility, I have had two healthy, live boys. My 1st one required no special care and with my 2nd preg. I was on progesterone until I was about 13.5 weeks along. I didn't receive any immunity treatment with either but she feels this could still be a contributing factor.

Hey, I'll try anything at this point.

I'm so happy to hear your RE spent so much time with you, that's very important. I would google "APA blood test fertility" and you'll find reading that explains how immunity can play a role in implantation which both you and I seem to have issues with as most of our losses are very early. Worth looking into.


----------



## mememe123

Mon_n_john said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> mon n jon- I replyed to my other thread already to you but i see you started one. What is this testing for .. i am very interested to know more.
> I went to a specialist about a month ago and he spent 1.25 hours with me (absolutely cant believe he tookt he time fo rme still) explaining everything under the uterus with me but i do not recall anything on immunities.
> I hope you find answers!!! I am right along with you in the waitign game but my tests are 8 weeks. my hubby went today for his blooswork as well.
> 
> I wish I could explain it better but basically it tests for antibodies that your body may have in high quantities that are preventing a preg. from taking. These are usually antibodies that we all have in our blood but sometimes they get out of balance and the body can treat the egg as foreign matter and prevent implantation.
> 
> I'm surprised my RE thinks it is a possibility, I have had two healthy, live boys. My 1st one required no special care and with my 2nd preg. I was on progesterone until I was about 13.5 weeks along. I didn't receive any immunity treatment with either but she feels this could still be a contributing factor.
> 
> Hey, I'll try anything at this point.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear your RE spent so much time with you, that's very important. I would google "APA blood test fertility" and you'll find reading that explains how immunity can play a role in implantation which both you and I seem to have issues with as most of our losses are very early. Worth looking into.Click to expand...



Thanks.. I will read up on that for sure. 
We do have common track record. with the 2 heathly pregnancies and now these early losses. : (
Are you trying as well now?

We did not try last month and made it witout getting pregnant.. my doc actually gave me a high five for gettign though a month without getting pregnant. it is sad to actually be happy about not being pregnant for a month. 
My body had been under seige so long... it was nice to have a break. 

We are goign to keep on trying though for that sticky bean!!


----------



## mememe123

mamabearjen said:


> Im hoping you get some answers. hang in there! i had to go today for blood testing from my loss & it was miserable but I'm happy knowing im going in the right direction ;)



Mamabearjen- I am glad you are having testing done as well.. it is comforting knowing there MAY be an answer.


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> Thanks.. I will read up on that for sure.
> We do have common track record. with the 2 heathly pregnancies and now these early losses. : (
> Are you trying as well now?
> 
> We did not try last month and made it witout getting pregnant.. my doc actually gave me a high five for gettign though a month without getting pregnant. it is sad to actually be happy about not being pregnant for a month.
> My body had been under seige so long... it was nice to have a break.
> 
> We are goign to keep on trying though for that sticky bean!!

Yes, I am trying now again. I'm on CD 5 today, can't wait to BD! 

The odd thing is that when I got pregnant in June I wasn't even TTC. I graduated University on June 4th with a degree in psychology and I kept telling my husband that I didn't want to try for #3 until after graduation. 

Well, low and behold I got pregnant accidentally and literally without DTD "all" the way right before I even graduated. I had even made an appt. with my RE for late June to prepare to TTC since I know I have issues staying pregnant. Then when I got weird bleeding during my cycle I knew something was up and sure enough, it was IB bleeding. I couldn't believe I had gotten pregnant! I was freaking out though since I know I need prog. to stay pregnant. Long story short, since I hadn't seen my RE or my OB in over 7 years since my son was born I was technically no one's patient and no one would prescribe prog. until they saw me. By the time I got an appt. (my birthday mind you) I had started to miscarry. Ugh!

I did try to get pregnant immediately after the mc and by then, I had my prog. but even though I know I ovulated I didn't get pregnant, despite tons of BD :haha:. I think my uterine lining wasn't quite right this month.

So, onto a new cycle, with fresh hope I know I'm ready. I'm relieved that I should get answers back regarding my immune blood tests by CD 26. Hopefully if I do get pregnant this month it will be early to treat if the tests reveal anything.

How about you? Are you trying again this cycle?


----------



## mememe123

I have not got back on for a bit... just replying now. 
I am on CD 5 today so I am just a bit behind you and yes we are trying this months again. 
I am taking my preg vit and baby aspirin now on week 2 and continuing ... hoping this will work for me this month. 
I am coming to my DD for my mc next weekend and I so though i woudl be preggers by now. hard to deal with at the moment but a good storong positive preggo test a week or so later will help me through... think positive!! 

My doc gave me a blood requisition for when i get my first positive again so we can see right away what my numbers are so i am excited for this motnh... it is going to be it for me!!!! and you too!!!

Hopefully it is and we can carry on as bump buddies too!! we are so close in stories we would understand each other so well. : ) 
fingers crossed!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hello there! I am feeling hopeful too this cycle. I just have a feeling, you know? 

I am on CD 8 today. My fertility monitor displayed my first high day today. I'm also using standard OPKs this month and the one I did an hour ago showed an even darker second line than the fertility monitor this morning so I have a feeling I'll ovulate early this month too. 

Today is my 1st opportunity to BD and really looking forward to it! :happydance: Let the symptom spotting begin lol.

I really hope we get preggers together, we definately have a lot in common! :hugs: Baby dust to you my friend! :dust:


----------



## mememe123

LOL... we really are scientists.. : )

I have given up on the OPKS's I really can pin point the day without them. I used them once to prove to myself i am correct and I was right on key. 

Mu hubby is going away this month day after O though so maybe I should test the theory again to be sure it happens when I think again. .. lol I really jsust like to pee on sticks. hahaha... 

I am glad you are already seeing the starting of our happy ending month!!! So exciting. I am really depending on the baby aspirin this month.. i hear so often that it works for sooo many women. 

: ) cheerio for now : )


----------



## Mon_n_john

My blood test is tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m.! I'm so excited but sooooo scared. I'm a needle phobe and I always get so nervous before blood tests. I hope they don't need too many vials.

I'm also going to be so anxious awaiting the results. It might be the worst 2ww ever! Please help me stay sane ladies.


----------



## slurpie

Good luck!!!

Are they testing for 'sticky blood'?

:hugs:



Mon_n_john said:


> My blood test is tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m.! I'm so excited but sooooo scared. I'm a needle phobe and I always get so nervous before blood tests. I hope they don't need too many vials.
> 
> I'm also going to be so anxious awaiting the results. It might be the worst 2ww ever! Please help me stay sane ladies.


----------



## tu123

Good luck. Just ask to lay down (if you are that phobic) and dont look at what they are doing!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks ladies, I actually did very well! Sat down, didn't look at the needle at all because yes, I'm quite phobic. I felt a bit woozy by the 3rd vial but the nurse was very good and after a few minutes I felt OK again. Didn't pass out so that's a plus! :thumbup:

I don't think they are testing for sticky blood though I do take a baby asprin everyday, just in case. They are testing for Antiphospholipid (APA), Embryotoxicity Factor, and Reproductive Immunophenotype. The tests should be back within 2 weeks which will be a nail biter! I am $766 poorer but hopeful this will lead to some answers. = )


----------



## slurpie

Glad you are okay!!

Yikes! 766??? That's alot of moolah! :)

Hope things will be all a-okay soon!


----------



## Mon_n_john

slurpie said:


> Glad you are okay!!
> 
> Yikes! 766??? That's alot of moolah! :)
> 
> Hope things will be all a-okay soon!

Yes mam, $766 US dollars. It sucks, they wouldn't even try to bill my insurance, said the lab won't take any insurance. :dohh:

I'm glad I did it though. I thought immune issues would be unlikely since I have already carried 2 children with no immune treatment. However, after doing some research I have found that women with underlying immune issues that go without treatment actually increase their chances of a mc with each subsequent mc they have! :shrug: I did not know that was possible so if that is what is wrong with me I am SO glad I am doing the testing.

I'm going to post the link to the page I found about it because it is a VERY interesting read:

https://www.rialab.com/miscarriages_prevented.php


----------



## slurpie

Mon_n_john said:


> Yes mam, $766 US dollars. It sucks, they wouldn't even try to bill my insurance, said the lab won't take any insurance. :dohh:
> 
> I'm glad I did it though. I thought immune issues would be unlikely since I have already carried 2 children with no immune treatment. However, after doing some research I have found that women with underlying immune issues that go without treatment actually increase their chances of a mc with each subsequent mc they have! :shrug: I did not know that was possible so if that is what is wrong with me I am SO glad I am doing the testing.
> 
> I'm going to post the link to the page I found about it because it is a VERY interesting read:
> 
> https://www.rialab.com/miscarriages_prevented.php

You must share with us your 766 lab results when you get them!! :) :haha:
Most importantly to find out what's wrong and get onto the right track.

Thanks for sharing the VERY interesting and informative link. I have lupus, at least now I know my steroid (i.e. prednisolone) is indeed doing its part during pregnancy!!! (I totally hate the side effects!).

Sending you happy vibes to distract you till you get your results!! :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Slurpie, you know I'll give you ladies all the details like 5 minutes after I get my results back LOL. I won't be too surprised if one of those tests comes back positive. According to one of their tables 50% of recurrent miscarriages are due to underlying immune issues so it is totally possible.

Luckily I've had my OPKs to distract me so far. Hoping I get a + OPK tomorrow morning so I can move on to the HPTs already LOL!


----------



## mememe123

hi sorry I lost touch with you.. we went camping for a little over a week and just getting back to reality today. 
Our campground has wifi but i only have my ipod and this site is hard to manouver on its small crenn I find. 

Well I am on CD 15/16 i o'd on Sat/Sun... 2ww here I am... how is your wait going?? 

I am not going on vacation again until the end of August so i will keep up now.. : ) 
Hopefully by then our bumps will have a good healthy start!!! 

My hubby and I have a hard time finding time to BD when camping so that has proved difficult this time around but we did what we could and hopes are high for this month.

I am also going to cut my caffeine as well ... maybe not totally out but maybe 3 per week. I camp in the USA and live in Canada and I found a new delicious creamer at the grocery store. Baileys brand... mmmmm.. non alcoholic though... boo. :) 

Talk soon.. baby dust to us!!


----------



## mememe123

oh I did not read all the posts...
Hi Slurpie!!

mon_n_john-- WOW $766!! Well worth the $$ though to find results. Weather it is + or - it is still a result and another piece to your puzzle. I am going to read your link now.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hi Mememe! I'm glad you had a nice little break, camping sounds like fun, just not here in very hot & humid Florida! LOL

As for me I am CD 19 and according to FF I ovulated on CD 15 so I should be 4 DPO today. We got in tons of BDing last month so if it doesn't happen this cycle it wasn't for lack of trying LOL. 

I'm starting to get super excited about my blood test results. Just 1 more week to go! I'm kind of hoping I'll get results back this week though. You never know, they may come in early. It was quite expensive but I really think it was worth it. One less thing to worry and wonder about.

In other exciting news I start taking progesterone tomorrow morning at 5 DPO. I've never taken it this early. My Dr. recommended 7 DPO and I know others start taking it at 3 DPO so I figured 5 DPO was a good middle ground. I'm hoping that if my progesterone is higher than my normal before implantation should happen then the egg would have a much easier time implanting. Let's see how my little experiment goes this cycle. 

Oh, and I'm also taking a baby asprin a day, just like I did with my last son. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies

Goof luck with your rest results mum_n_John. I've spoken to you on another thread & I also think I've got immune problems. Ive started reading a brilliant book, only 2 chapters in but I already feel like I know lots on immunity. It's called is your body baby friendly by Dr Alan Beer. I got it from amazaxon & highly recommend it. 

I'm still waiting for an app with a fs, should come through in the next couple of weeks, should have finished the book by then so I can have an educated conversation with the fs!! Its great that there's so much information available nowadays so we can be proactive & ask for the right tests. 

Good luck for you all in the 2WW, it's great you're all so positive :D. As for me it'll be a miracle if I end up pregnant this month, although not impossible but my Dr did tell us to wait until we saw a fs but we has to give it a go once & leave it to fate!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

lauraemily17 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Goof luck with your rest results mum_n_John. I've spoken to you on another thread & I also think I've got immune problems. Ive started reading a brilliant book, only 2 chapters in but I already feel like I know lots on immunity. It's called is your body baby friendly by Dr Alan Beer. I got it from amazaxon & highly recommend it.
> 
> I'm still waiting for an app with a fs, should come through in the next couple of weeks, should have finished the book by then so I can have an educated conversation with the fs!! Its great that there's so much information available nowadays so we can be proactive & ask for the right tests.
> 
> Good luck for you all in the 2WW, it's great you're all so positive :D. As for me it'll be a miracle if I end up pregnant this month, although not impossible but my Dr did tell us to wait until we saw a fs but we has to give it a go once & leave it to fate!!

Thanks for the recommendation, I will definately order that book!


----------



## mememe123

mon n jon- Oh to be in FL... I am soo jealous. We have nice weather here but you have it all the time!!! * dreamy eyes* 
I always check out good deals to get down there for a girls weekend though... we can good deals from Bangor to FL through allegiant air... fingers crossed for a good deal if I am nto preggers by fall i will need a bit of beach!! We like Clearwater great weekend spot. 

I am anxious for all my testing too.. i dotn knwo all he tested me for 26 different things I sapose since there was at least that in vials.... it is mainly the blood disorders.. i wonder if the immunity would take part in the blood disorder testing.. i will have to ask next time I am in for an appt.. hopefully in like 2 weeks with a positive HPT in hand. 
I hope they call you early for your test results... mine are 8 wks.. groan. 

My doc gave me the refferal for my blood work as soon as I think I am pregnant he wants me to go get the bloodwork done to check the hcg level. 

I am glad to have medicare here and it covers all these testings ... can you imagine the bill for these tests?? Do you have coverage for your other testing during pregnancy? like hcg, ultrasounds etc? Did you have to pay for this one bc it is a specialty test? 
the thigns we have to go though!!

You know a first response test plain not digi is like $12.99... i bought a pack yesterday in USA and it was 3/$8 WOW.. and i had a coupon for $2 off... YEAH!!! so i did this x2 now i have abotu 8 tests in my drawer just waiting : ) Way too over obsessive. :)

oh how exciting to be starting your progestorone tomorrow... one step closer. i wish my doc woudl put me on this just in case... but he says i probably have too much bc of my strong symptoms with pregnancy. ??? i forget his other reasoning but it made sense at the time. ?? lol 

lauraemily17 -- good luck to you for this month and thanks for the book idea.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mememe, it is way too hot here trust me, it hurts to go outside LOL!

As for my testing I do have insurance and they will cover all the normal stuff, ultrasounds and regular blood tests, etc. But this is a specialty test and they wouldn't pay for it. You are so lucky! Of course, 8 weeks is a long wait. But yes, oh the things we have to do.

And I started my prog. today! Feel pretty crampy but I am excited. I know I am doing all I can. The rest is in God's hands.


----------



## mememe123

what are your symptoms of Pregestorone? 

I think it is pregestorone that give us our symptoms (maybe not proven) the sore bb's etc... which is why we all think we are pregnant when we are not sometimes bc the progestorone coming from our ovaries when the cyst breaks it there and gradually gets higher with pregnancy ... so what is it like for you.. any big differneces? 

Do you find you feel pregnant when you begin the proges? 

I find all this interesting... my doc thinks I have too much of it like I said so my symptoms when preggers are very hard to ignore... I can make a good judgement guess by about 7-8 dpo if it is it or not. My husband laughs at me taking preggo tests... he does not knwo why I do.. he says you know you are anyway.. or not. LOl

It will be interesting to see if we compare... 

I am 3 dpo today and my Bbs hurt when pushed but not sore.. no let down feeling yet. Still too early for me to symptom spot really. I did find i had slight hint of pink shadow in cm yesterday humm... little early for that... I think it was cm eye instead of line eye. Buahaha... 

i still have so long to wait on my tests... Sept 12 will be 8 weeks since my hubby went. the blood disorder testing goes all over canada to different testing depots?? whatever that means... and i am not priority by any means. 
i hope you hear by end of week this week.. waiting all weekend will be torture. 

Do you work m- f or a shift worker? i am M-F... i am on lunch now... wasting time.. : )
Back to work in a bit for me.. Cheerio!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mememe, I totally agree with you that it is the progesterone gives us false symptoms of pregnancy. After all, when you are pregnant your prog. is high so if you are taking prog. or have it naturally high you'll have the same symptoms.

When I take the prog. I get cramps immediately afterwards, just kind of an achey feeling, but then they go away. My temp also goes up so I can no longer rely on my chart too much for signs of pregnancy. My boobs do get sore but after about 3-4 days, it takes time for the prog. to build. Like you, mine hurt if I press them real hard but not otherwise. In a few days that will change. They will hurt like mad and they will get quite tight and big lol. My biggest side effect is headaches, I get bad ones. Ugh... but I know it's worth it. 

As for work I work from home so I can work pretty much any hours I want. Makes it easy to be on BNB all day LOL. As for the tests I think I'm calling the nurse tomorrow morning. No harm in asking if she's heard anything back from the lab right? Oh the wait is agonizing. Must keep busy LOL


----------



## mememe123

oh the wait is awful and the games we play with ourselfes of calling the nurses or docs to get results.. I HATE that part... they forget about us and then we call and they say oh I will get right on that... UGH!!! I feel for you girl!!! 

oh i so would not be able to work from home... I am an internet junkie... I think I would waste away my day!!! GOOOoooooggggllleeeee!!!! and BNB of course. : )
It would be nice though rather than comuting etc. 

ok I hope you hear in the am.. i will catch up tomorrow at some point otherwise tomorrow night... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## slurpie

Hehehe .... C.A.L.L!!!
Sometimes result are out sooner than expected.


----------



## Mon_n_john

slurpie said:


> Hehehe .... C.A.L.L!!!
> Sometimes result are out sooner than expected.

LOL okay, okay, you convinced me. I'm going to call right now and leave the nurse a message! I REALLY hope they have my results.


----------



## mememe123

any luck????


----------



## Mon_n_john

No, no call back from the nurse. Ugh. I wish she could have at least called back and said "No, we haven't heard back from the lab yet." I wish they would be just a bit more understanding about these things. I'll call again tomorrow morning.


----------



## mememe123

I would too!!!

I hate waiting!!! they dont get it at all... most nurses can get access to thier own files as well so they really dont understand the wait.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, they better get back to me by tomorrow because if they don't on Monday morning I'm going to be "in the area" and stop by in person to get copies of my results lol.


----------



## mememe123

I would be too!!! You paid good money for those and they should be on time!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I just found the lab that is doing or did my testing and their website says they send results back anytime between 7 - 10 days from the receipt of the blood. Assuming they got my blood on Tuesday, July 26 then they should have sent results back by today so they should definately have my results by tomorrow. Fingers double crossed!


----------



## mememe123

oh that would be great!!! A weekend without word would be torture!!!


----------



## mememe123

PS my boobs really hurt.. I love symptom spotting!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I do too. I'm sleepy and hungry. I dunno if that meant anything though haha.


----------



## mememe123

ok so... I did an OPK I am cd19 i aready had a rise in LH and what I considered a positve OPK on CD 14...wtf?? the next day hugh drop barley lines there by evening. 

after I posted to you.. I thought way to early for sore boobs!! then i started thinking I have all the symptoms of ovulation again.. cm big time etc... so i checked low and behold it is positive again.. maybe slighly off a bit one side seems a little bit light but I still think it is positive... My battery is dead on my camera.. ggrrrrr... going to chage it now.


----------



## slurpie

Mon_n_john said:


> LOL, I do too. I'm sleepy and hungry. I dunno if that meant anything though haha.

I am always hungry!! Hahahaha!!

I hate waiting too .... the hospital has yet to call regarding my beta HCG test ... I can't complain, because it is FREE ... hehehe :)


----------



## slurpie

mememe123 said:


> ok so... I did an OPK I am cd19 i aready had a rise in LH and what I considered a positve OPK on CD 14...wtf?? the next day hugh drop barley lines there by evening.
> 
> after I posted to you.. I thought way to early for sore boobs!! then i started thinking I have all the symptoms of ovulation again.. cm big time etc... so i checked low and behold it is positive again.. maybe slighly off a bit one side seems a little bit light but I still think it is positive... My battery is dead on my camera.. ggrrrrr... going to chage it now.

Battery dead on camera is major problem!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs: heheheeeeeee


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> ok so... I did an OPK I am cd19 i aready had a rise in LH and what I considered a positve OPK on CD 14...wtf?? the next day hugh drop barley lines there by evening.
> 
> after I posted to you.. I thought way to early for sore boobs!! then i started thinking I have all the symptoms of ovulation again.. cm big time etc... so i checked low and behold it is positive again.. maybe slighly off a bit one side seems a little bit light but I still think it is positive... My battery is dead on my camera.. ggrrrrr... going to chage it now.

Oh wow, weird, charge that camera woman lol!


----------



## Mon_n_john

slurpie said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> LOL, I do too. I'm sleepy and hungry. I dunno if that meant anything though haha.
> 
> I am always hungry!! Hahahaha!!
> 
> I hate waiting too .... the hospital has yet to call regarding my beta HCG test ... I can't complain, because it is FREE ... hehehe :)Click to expand...

LOL, I guess that's true. Free is best!


----------



## mememe123

i put pics in a new thread last night... I did another this am fmu and smu and they are both very very positive... i think i was wrong on cd14... 
i have used this brand 1x before and i find they are not extremely clear as one side is always faded... well todays coudl not be clearer... oh man... 
Back to dpo1... grrrr... well the BD should be good though... hahaha.. 

you know i am a 28 precise cycle always ov on cd 13/14 confirmed by opk and I have been preggers 4 times this year!! I am SURE i ov on cd13/14... I am dumbfounded... SO GLAD I rechecked.... I guess symptom spotting works!!! At least for ovulation.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh wow, so glad you rechecked! Maybe you are ovulating twice. I do that sometimes so you never know. Fingers crossed for you!

And by the way, I left another message for the nurse this morning so here is hoping her lazy butt calls me back today LOL.


----------



## Mon_n_john

OH MY GOD, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.


----------



## mememe123

Oh my... that is awesome!!! Well awesoem to know and there is a treatment. 
I bet you are happy abotu the $$ now.. well worth every penny!! 

I do nto knwo what this means.. and what is the treatment? Where do you go from here?


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> Oh my... that is awesome!!! Well awesoem to know and there is a treatment.
> I bet you are happy abotu the $$ now.. well worth every penny!!
> 
> I do nto knwo what this means.. and what is the treatment? Where do you go from here?

Yes I am SO happy, I feel like I just won the lottery lol. I know it will be a small fortune but to have an answer is priceless. And yes, DH is SO happy we spent the money now. We both thought nothing would show up in the tests, go figure!

The treatment will most probabably be IVIG also known as intravenous immunoglobin treatment. It designed to lower the activity of my natural killer cell activity. I wish I knew more but I am in the process of researching like crazy online LOL!

My next appt. with my specialist is August 15th at 9:30 a.m. and I'm sure we will talk game plan at that appointment. :happydance:


----------



## mememe123

oh August 15th is sooo far away... The relif you must feel right now!! 
I want my tests back even more now!!!!... I secretly wish I get preggers this month so i go see my specialist and he will rush my tests to find out...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I totally understand Mememe. Getting pregnant right now would be great!

And I'm assuming if I get a BFP this month they would probably treat me right away. I so wish August 15th was next week but it's not too bad. It's not next monday but the following Monday. It kind of makes me feel like telling everyone that told me to "just relax, it'll happen" where they can shove it, after all, relaxing wouldn't have gotten me as far as I am now. :dohh:


----------



## mememe123

Oh I hope I can tell people to shove it too.....lol.... when r u testing hpt?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm already testing lol. I am 8 DPO today so it's still really early, all have been BFNs. Tomorrow at 9 DPO I might be able to see something +, I hope!


----------



## slurpie

Mon_n_john said:


> OH MY GOD, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.

I don't even know to be happy or sad for you!! heheeh
I guess, it is good to identify the problem (though sad that there's one...) and fix it!!! (This is the happy part!)

So, in summary, a :hugs: for you!!!

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## slurpie

Mon_n_john said:


> I'm already testing lol. I am 8 DPO today so it's still really early, all have been BFNs. Tomorrow at 9 DPO I might be able to see something +, I hope!

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mememe123

I would be already too... My opks are still positive.. I dont know when i ov'd tihs month so I have no clue when i should test HPT. 
I did one a couple days ago since i have a surplus to be sure with all these +opks it was not pregger hormones messing with it. It was neg of course.... way too early for test but had to get it off my mind. 

By tomorrow you might be able to see a faint line. what brand hpt do you use?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Slurpie, I feel like that too, do I laugh or cry? The way I see it is if I hadn't found this out I have a feeling I would do a LOT more crying with future miscarriages so I have to be happy because I now know what the problem is. The worst part of it all is how expensive it's all going to be but as luck would have it we had just recently sold some land and have a nice amount of money in the bank. I think everything happens for a reason. I am REALLY glad we sold our extra land now!

And Mememe, I use the internet cheapy tests. I tested this morning and it was BFN but I'll test again later. If I don't get a + by 12 DPO that's when I'll really start thinking it's a true -. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mon_n_john

So how are you ladies doing today? Updates please.


----------



## mememe123

today I am still having + OPK however all symptoms are gone. I also have some ic's around so I did another HPT and it was neg of course. I would only be 7do or 2 dpo... either way too early but I am like mon n jon... : ) 
I also give up at about 12dpo... I have had positives (veryfaint) at 8dpo. if I have a positive I keep testing though bc I want to watch to make sure they do not get lighter. 
My doc thinks I am nutso!! hehe.. 

I feel so washed up and tired today.. even the kids seem a bit off.. it was warm here today but overcast in afternoon... my kids live outside in summer and NO Way woudl they go out in the afternoon. I think they miss being home...we travel very often and it was a busy July. This is our first weekend home this summer. : ) 

Hope you all have a great symptom spotting day and mon n jon hoping for lines on your next test!!!
cheerio girlies!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hello everyone! Well, all my tests are still BFN but that's ok. I have never gotten a + this early with IC, only with FR HPTs. In fact when I was pregnant in June I got a VERY faint line on CD 30 with my IC but my FR HPT had a clear line on that day.

I've had so many symptoms lately but I don't know if it's the progesterone I am taking. Yesterday I took a 2 hour nap in the afternoon. I NEVER take naps but I was SO tired. That is always one of my earliest symptoms. My other symptom is very tender boobs but again, could be the prog. I also have mini bouts of nauseau that come and go but mostly overall, I am SO tired and sleepy. If I am not pregnant then this prog. definately makes me feel like I am.

All I can do now is continue to test and test and test lol.


----------



## mememe123

Test away my dear!!! 
GO buy a FRER... They are so cheap down there in the great USA!!! 
Have I told you how much they are here?? $12.99 for 1!!!! And that is at Walmart go to a drug mart and it is like $15.99-18.99... digis here are like $16 to start!

I buy all mine in USA! hehe... along with all my milk, cheese, chicken, beer, wine, etc etc... lol..


I hope sooooo much it is not the progestorone talking in yoru body!!! I hope it is BFP'SSS starting ... Go Mon n jon BEAN!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Awww, thank you Mememe, you made me smile. Big hug for you! And I think I might just go buy a FR hpt tomorrow morning. I usually get BFPs on those by 10 DPO. I'm kind of nervous to test.


----------



## mememe123

no nervous!! go bean go!!! 

We put so much into this ... so much energy.. but my fingers are crossed that this will be it for both of us... then we can wath our pregger tickers everyday!!! Obsess over cribs and strollers colors... GENDER!!! 

Oh the excitement... i wish I was still on cue with you... darn late ovulation... I am blaming the aspirin for messing up my impeccable cycles!! : ) 
I have read online about this double highs of lh and it could possibly be dbl ovulation although it has to happen within 24-36 hrs of each otherr.. that could make twins... oye.. gulp... highly unlikely though since mine was so far apart. i would have loved to have twins with the first or second.. but the 3rd... could you imagine?? 
I would have to say goodbye to my career... daycare here is soo expensive!! 

I dont think my body could handle twins though... i have lost faith in my girlie parts!! 

Ok I will check tomorrow at lunch.. update pls about frer!!! : ) go bean go!!


----------



## slurpie

Mon_n_john said:


> So how are you ladies doing today? Updates please.

Sigh ... I am spotting, heavier than yesterday.
So, I in a total mess now ...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry Slurpie, have you had any blood tests to see what is going on?

As for me I did buy a First Response today and of course, it was BFN. I'm 11 DPO today so there is still hope. 

I don't know when I ovulated in June which is when I had my last mc but I do know that I got my BFP on CD 28. I did get a very, very faint line at CD 27 but at the time it seemed like a negative. I only noticed the extremely faint line when I dug it out of the bin in my bathroom the next morning, just to double check. So basically, it had to sit over night to be visible. By CD 28 I got a clear line on FR even without it being FMU.

So my line of thinking is that if I am pregnant I should see a line tomorrow on CD 28.

If I'm not pregnant I aready have my next line of defense lined up. I just ordered my complete medical records from my RE today. I am going to forward it to a recurrent miscarriage specialist that I found and may wind up being monitored by both doctors. He's in New York and I live in Florida so he would probably help direct my care with my RE. He likes to do very complete and exhaustive testing before he recomends any treatment course and I really like that. For all I know there is more than 1 thing working against me so better to be safe than sorry. It's all pretty exciting!


----------



## mememe123

oh mon n jon.. I hope this is your month and wow to your dr care I am impressed!! That is great. 

I thought you were going to have to go to NY!! that would get expensive with all the shopping that could take place as well!!! 

When I get to NY i have to buy a $500 pair of shoes just to say I did. Maybe a pair of $500 jeans too! LOl. I guess this is why I have not been to NY.. ;)

How did you get referred to this Doc in NY? 


I think I am spotting... blush stain and more cm?? Implantation?
Preggers?? maybe, maybe not
symptom spotting?? Yes I am!! 

ROFL!! with fingers crossed!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Don't think I am not tempted to go to New York. I LOVE to shop and expensive purses are sort of an addiction for me LOL.

I reffered myself to this Dr. Did some searching online and heard really good things about him and figured, what the heck, two heads are better than one. It can't hurt to have another opinion. I wouldn't give up my RE though, I love her. I am just very proactive when it comes to this stuff. I KNEW there was something wrong once I had my second miscariage and immediately sought a specialist. This doc says he can have all the tests I would need back within a month. I am sure that I have already been tested for some of the stuff so I'll only test for what is missing but you would be surprised at just how many things he looks for!

So, back to you: pinkish staining? Oh that's exciting, I always get implantation bleeding when I am preggers! What CD are you today? I have my fingers crossed extra tightly for you!


----------



## mememe123

I am cd 23 but i think only 4 dpo. Maybe a little early for implantation bleeding. OMG i hate waiting. 

It is so different between our countries for medical care. I am going to be asking my doctor about immunities as well. I am hoping he has already tested for this though... we shall see.


----------



## Mon_n_john

You probably haven't been tested for immunities yet. I know in the UK they don't normally test for that, it's a specialized test. I have a feeling it may be the same in Canada. It's just a really pricey test but depending on where you live in Canada it may be a good idea for you to cross the border and be tested here in the US, it may be cheaper.

And yes, the waiting sucks LOL! I keep trying to remind myself that it's taken me 7.5 years after my last son was born to decide that I really want another baby so if I have waited this long surely a few more months won't kill me. = )


----------



## mememe123

good thinking!!! I like that! i waited 2.5 years to decide for my 3rd... I can wait a bit more. 
But I am 31 now... I am only getting older so that thought can only be used for the next year or 2.. :)

How are those frer's looking now?


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I hear your logic. I just turned 35 so I'm starting to feel pressed for time hahaha.

As for my FR it's still BFN at 12 DPO so I am 99% sure I am not pregnant. Can you believe it? All that BD and I didn't get pregnant. It's OK though, I've got my appt. with my specialist on Monday. I can not wait to hear what she has to say!

How are you doing today?


----------



## mememe123

oh I am doing good... journaling all my symptoms... Lol... I am either 5dpo or 10 dpo... I figure 5 is more accurate bc of the late positives... 

I feel soo preggo... I cant wait until the 15th with you.. that will be my real last chance for + hpt for this month. although if I have a + I will not jump for joy .. that has been lost for me. It will just tell me I have another shot at this.... 

I wonder if I could keep it to myself this time and not tell my husband?? I would love to wait until I knew for sure I had a sticky little bean and tell him then. So he will just have pure happy exitement instead of more worry and what ifs like I do. Just bc it is ruined for me does not mean I cant make a happy moment for him... 
I would love to wait until 7 weeks with an Ultrasound pic in hand to show him but that would never happen.. i could never keep it that long. But a week I could do with a couple blood tests under belt showing the improving hcg #'s.... humm we shall see... I need that positive first. 

You look so young in your pic... I thought you were younger than me! shows how we make images of others in our minds. : )


----------



## mememe123

I updated my avatar... me on clearwater beach last year... Heart that place all over!!! 

I am chubbier now though... booo me... I have lost track of my healthy eating... 4 pregnancies in 2011 is my excuse. the hormons are raging!!! ahhh.. 

Sept 1 i will be back on track... 10 lbs off then I am going back to gym and spin classes!!! I swear by those classes.. I can eat big macs if I wanted to everyday as long i went to a spin class... all the calories would be gone!!! Not that i will eat Big Macs... ugh! 

3 weeks... 

what is going on in your head.. what keeps you sane through all this???


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, you know what keeps me sane? You girls! If I didn't have you guys to talk to I think I would be a frantic mess. I guess my biggest fear is not being able to have a successful pregnancy and not giving DH the baby I know he wants.

But... then I think that's not reasonable, I have felt like that before and I know that's just not true. It's going to be hard work, I am going to have to fight for it, and I know it will mean that much more when it really does happen.

I remember vividly when my son was born after having 3 miscarriages. I would go into his room at night and look at him sleeping in is crib and I would ball my eyes out. I had done SO MUCH praying when I was pregnant with him, I was constantly afraid. When he was finally born I was able to let it all out. It took months before I could hold him and rock him at night and not cry. That's just how much pain I had been holding inside and just how relieved I was to have him. What an incredible feeling.

I had a bunch of mini scares when I was pregnant with him: HCG didn't double at first at the appropriate rate, they saw a calcification in his heart during an ultrasound, I had pre-term labor about 3-4 times, had to be stopped with meds twice, I got pre-eclampsia, had to be induced, his heart rate dropped suddenly, and had to deliver him via emergency c-section before he was full term. Oh the drama! To see him now you wouldn't believe it, he's 7, he's gorgeous, smart, funny, sweet, and perfectly healthy!

So, I know it can and will happen. Medicine has advanced so much that even someone like me with "high killer cells" can have a healthy baby. It just takes time, patience, and yeah, money lol. We are all going to have our rainbow babies, I just know it!

And by the way, you look great in your pic, so cute! I love the beach myself. I totally hear ya on the exercise. I used to belly dance a lot and usually perform twice a year. Time to get into that habit again, I miss it!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I am 14DPO today and took another FR and still BFN. However, I decided to take a 2nd look at the FR tests I did days ago and sure enough, 1 of them had a second line so it seems I had a chemical pregnancy this month. I'm definately not pregnant now as there is no line now.

I'm disappointed but in a weird way relieved and surprised all at once. I say relieved because with all the BD that DH and I did I really doubted that the sperm and the egg didn't meet. 

At the same time I say relieved because I just got diagnosed with high natural killer cells that interfere with the egg implanting. Knowing how those cells do that (spraying toxins on the embryo) I am relieved that I'm not pregnant any more because I don't want my body to hurt my poor little embryo and for it to have some major health problem because of it.

Luckily I see my specialist on Monday to discuss my test results and I'll mention this chemical pregnancy I just had. I'm sure she's going to recommend aggressive treatment and I am onboard. I have a feeling that the next time I get pregnant after having treatment it is going to stick!

Babydust to you ladies, I hope your BFPs are right around the corner.


----------



## mememe123

Hey mon n jon

Really hate hearing about your chemical pregnancy. That is hard but I hear you on the relif part at least we know we can catch the egg. : )

Myself I think I have seen shadows of line on my hpt... i would be 7dpo or 12 dpo today. 

I am thinking I am 7dpo bc of late O but I feel like af is coming so I am lost to my body this month. I will keep on testing though and fingers crossed it turns a bit pink then I am off for my first hcg test asap. 
Dr will follow up after that to see where to go. Oh I hope so much... I really dreamed it was this month... I kind of have my heart set on it... oh the hopes and dreams we have. 

Cheerio... off to set up for a yardsale for tomorrow am... it is a big townwide sale... I think i will set up and leave a box for the moeny... hehe... I believe people will be honest if not whatever... I want to go yard sale too... love it.. : )

PS.. BNB keeps my sanity in check as well along with POAS every day... : )


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Mememe, I appreciate it. I really am okay though. I hate to admit it but I have come to expect this stuff and back in 2002-2003 I went through exactly the same stuff I am going through now, it's all very familiar. The difference is that answers and solutions are just days away and that makes me hopeful. I am SO excited about that appointment on Monday!

I really hope the shadow lines on your HPT get darker and pinker!


----------



## mememe123

Wow it is nice to know you have the same attitude... I find people around me... the ones who know are more upset about the chemical pregnancies than I am. 
My miscarriage at 15 weeks was awful but a chemical pregnancy I deal with... I just think of it as not ready to be. 

Well my hpt still has a shaow today.. cheapy and frer.. chaepy more so actually. My boobs feel like they are bruised.. good sign... this all means nothing to me really though.. it is all in the future and getting a dark line and keeping it!! I dont think I will even consider myself pregnant anymore until I see 3 bloods or an ultrasound with a heartbeat... then I will believe it. 
Hopefully i get a line but until i believe i will be in a tww for a long time. 

cheerio...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow, that definately sounds like a positive to me! How many days DPO are you?

Are you doing anything different this cycle? Taking baby asprin or something like that? I have a feeling that you are pregnant and I think that if you add 1 baby asprin a day (as long as you are not allergic to asprin) and if you go get a progesterone blood test that this one could work out.

I totally understand about not believeing it till you hear a heartbeat. Believe me, I say the same thing everytime I get pregnant. With my last son I actually rented a doppler and checked my son's heartbeat several times a day. Even that far along I just couldn't relax or believe it. It always made me feel better to hear it whenever I wanted to.

So remind me again please, how many DPO are you today?


----------



## mememe123

I think i am 8 dpo... I had many opk that looked positive but the darkest of the whole month was on Aug 5.. I called this DPO 0 .. so i am now dpo 8... 

i would have called myself dpo 13 if it were not for catching the opk + . 

i am cd28 today.. i am due for af tomorrow. 

I have been taking baby aspirin and prenatal vits of course for 5 straight weeks.. I have an old lady pill container to remind me each day... hahaha... my hubby laughs at me. I will probably go for bloods on monday or tuesday... I already have the request form from my specialist to go as soon as I felt anything!!!


----------



## mememe123

oh how did you like your reading from Gail??
I wanted to wait and see what you though before ordering one.


----------



## Brookegarrett

mon- i am glad u got answers..now its time to get ur BFP...im 8 dpo and still waitin it out..ughhh!!! i got a almost positive opk today so im makin the hubby go get me some tests lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> I think i am 8 dpo... I had many opk that looked positive but the darkest of the whole month was on Aug 5.. I called this DPO 0 .. so i am now dpo 8...
> 
> i would have called myself dpo 13 if it were not for catching the opk + .
> 
> i am cd28 today.. i am due for af tomorrow.
> 
> I have been taking baby aspirin and prenatal vits of course for 5 straight weeks.. I have an old lady pill container to remind me each day... hahaha... my hubby laughs at me. I will probably go for bloods on monday or tuesday... I already have the request form from my specialist to go as soon as I felt anything!!!

I say go get a blood test on Monday and please have your progesterone checked while you are at it too. Just in case. I can't wait to hear your results!

As for Gail, I thought she was actually pretty good! She picked up on a few things that surprised me. Either she's a good guesser or gifted. Not sure which but honestly it did make me feel better which surprised even me lol. I ordered the indepth pregnancy outlook so it was about 3 paragraphs long.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brookegarrett said:


> mon- i am glad u got answers..now its time to get ur BFP...im 8 dpo and still waitin it out..ughhh!!! i got a almost positive opk today so im makin the hubby go get me some tests lol

Thanks Brooke, ditto for you. Now go pee on something lady! :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I'm getting ready for my appt. tomorrow. I just wrote a list of 25 questions to ask my RE tomorrow. She's always booked up so I want to make sure I get answers while I actually have her in front of me.


----------



## mememe123

good thinking... cant wait to hear about your appt.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you, thank you! I'm so excited and so scared. God I really hope I can afford the treatment, that is what scares me the most. Plus I hope she's optimistic. If she isn't it's gonna freak me out.

I went to mass today and I must say, I feel better. I hope God heard my prayers and that he helps guide my doctor tomorrow morning.

I'll update you as soon as my appt. is over!


----------



## mememe123

Thinking of you...... hope all goes well.... I am trying tobook bloods for hcg... might have appt for tomorrow.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just left my appt. And it couldn't have gone better! She recommended intralipids for treatment which is way cheaper than ivig. My first one is on Friday! It's $750 but here's the best part, I can try to conceive right away! I can also go in for an eRly beta at 10 dpo to confirm pregnancy! I should need 3-4 mire treatments after that. Oh I so hope this is it!


----------



## mememe123

Just waking to see how u made out.... I will chat later....:)


----------



## mememe123

Darn spell correct.... that should have been peaking


----------



## Mon_n_john

Aww, thanks for thinking of me Mememe. Well here is a more detailed update, I was on my iphone earlier lol:

I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.

Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.

None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.

So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!

But enough about me, Mememe, were you able to schedule your blood test yet?


----------



## mememe123

oh my... I am so glad you have your answers and a treatment plan... Oh to be there.. 

the costs are soo high but I know some people here in canada pay about $5000 per pop when they have egg meet sperm in a dish then placed... so I guess it is not that bad or at least not all at once. 

This is completed at yoru home town?? You dont have to go to NY right?? that could get very expensive. 

What are your husbands thoughts? Does he feel relived too? 

You can do the needle just picture a little squiggly wiggly in your arms and you will be good!!! 

Well i booked my appt for tomorrow at lunch for blood. I LMOM for my specialist... his "thing" for a receptionist is just that .. "thing".. She will call me tomorrow hopefully .. i dont knwo how this works yet with my new doc... my old doc i woudl call my wonderul lady receptionist and she would call in my #'s and call me back to tell me.. she was awesome. 

I guess I get to hurry up and wait .... my HPT'd are negative now.. so I guess it is another chemical. Which is why I am not too excited to see the test results... 
.......still just waiting on the results for all my other testing.... this is what I look forward to. 

Well chicken just beeped... off to do the veggies. 

Candace


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hey Candace! (Gee I finally know your name! LOL)

Yeah, it is expensive but I keep telling myself at least it is tax deductible lol. Believe me, I am relieved to not need IVIG for now, that would totally drain my savings. Luckily it is my RE that will be doing the intralipid, not the NY guy. I can't seem to sort out ins. with him yet anyways and my RE is very proactive. She's just a 20-25 minute drive away from my home.

DH is relieved too. It was so nice to have him there with me. He was the one that doubted that test was necessary and thought maybe it was a ploy to get more money out of us. Seeing the results in black & white he is singing a different tune. I actually asked the Dr. today about a couple more tests, like ovarian reserve and she said that was not necessary. It goes to show you, she is not a test pusher. I'm glad he saw that for himself. He needs to trsut her 100% like I do and now he does.

As for you, when was the last time that your test looked positive this cycle? Don't lose hope, anything is possible. If for some reason you do have another chemical you need to get the test I had. Chemical pregnancies are the #1 sign of high NK cells and your history is so similar to mine.

Let me know how your results come back, I'll be thinking of you!

Monica


----------



## mememe123

My tests went completely white today... but I am going by the day i think I ovulated only 10dpo... but the cramps are awful so i am thinking bad news... I am ok with this. I am just waiting for September results and going from there. I have something to look forward to for answers. 

I am going to ask my doctor about the immunities .. for sure!!! We are very similar!! 
the only thing I have had in my head for a bit now is the fact I have never had a chemical pregnacy before my mc in January. i was 15 wks and had a D/C and now possibly 4 chems in a row?? What gives... I am scared that something went wring in the d/c... Probably foolish but it is stuck in my head now. 

So.. i dont really think of names in here until someone writes my name to me... I did nto know what I was joining when I started up on BNB and just used a generic MEMEME... hahaha... how original.. now I think people might think of me as big and round with lots of blue EYE shadow... " Meme" hahahahaha... Drew Carey gotta love it. 

So it is nice to meet you Monica!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

You are too funny Candace, Meme from Drew Carey, haha! Totally miss that show.

As for your concern regarding the chemicals and the D&C it couldn't hurt to het an ultrasound to make your uterus looks healthy. However, I have a feeling that's not the problem. I forget, have you had your progesterone tested?


----------



## mememe123

no progestrone testing yet... 2 full term pregnacies and 2 late mc means I probably have good progestrone... We are tesing the blood disorders first before going into progestrone.. my doc really did not think this woudl be a worry. Me I am thinking I want to worry about everything. I guess I am not the expert though and i put my full faith into my doctor... he has seen many people, friends and family through the worst days of their life and they are happy moms.. or to be... so i trust him. 

I would guess all my tests will come back normal ( to peeve me off) or something to do with blood... everything i have had with ttc and pregnacies and mc all seem to point to blood. I have major issues with bleeding and clotting. high blood pressure during both full terms... Hemmoraging during miscarriags. Although my periods are somewhat normal. 

I cant wait to see if my docs wench will call me tomorrow... she always calls the home # to leave a message even though she knows I am at work and I can answer my cell phone... I am cancelling our home phone... then she will have to call my cell phone... LOL... I actually really am... we realized the other day our home phone is NEVER used so i am kaboshing it.... at least for the rest of summer to try it out. 
Her having to call my cell phone just sweetend the deal!!! ROFL!!!!

ok I am off to cuddle in bed... I am finishing the last 3 episodes of "Heros".. 
CU tomorrow!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well it sounds like you trust your doc and that is so important. I do hope your tests show something so that you know how to treat it.

Hopefully your doc's nurse will call your cell and not your home. My nurse does the SAME thing sometimes even though I always ask to be called on my cell instead, ugh! I think cancelling your home service is a brilliant idea, I'm considering it myself!

I'm about to go snuggle with hubby too. Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## mememe123

The receptionist called today... WOW... Anyway I went for bloodwork... all the computer systems in our province were down (can you imagine) so the line up was atrocious!!! Therefore I left for my 2 hour wait went back to work,,, then I called alter still they were lined up so i rebooked for tomorrow... 
Ugh... my hcg will be long gone by then... oh well i will still try.. she is going to STAT my results and I will call her maybe on Tursday am to get them... I dont even care... that is awful.... 

I just want the stupid AF to show up and start again... I need the results of the other testing... and I am going to have Dr do a dye test and progestrone testing too... when I call on tuesday.. I will ask her about getting this started. fingers crossed. 
I really think the d/c may have left something wrong in there. 

how are you feeling about everything today??? overwhelmed?? I cant wait to be where you are with a plan in place. You must feel relif...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I am so sorry you didn't get your blood test today. I know how bad it is to just want answers to only have to wait. It's a shame you can't get the results same day. Hope everything goes well tomorrow.

As for me I am so excited about getting the treatment. Scared but excited. I'll take my blanky, my ipad, and some snacks and I'll be fine. I know that once it's done I'm on my way to a BFP. I did some more reasing on the subject yesterday and apparently my NK cells should be under control within a week!


----------



## mememe123

So update on me--- 
I went for hcg today... negative... did not even ask for the number I know it was less than 10 for sure... I know AF is comign so no expectations were there... 

I did get a call from my specialist this afternoon and I have good-bad news. After my 26ish vials of blood i have some results.... still awaiting on others as well. 

Bad news: I have a blood disorder. I have Factor 5. (not sure on all details of this yet)

Good news: It is treatable!!! I will stay on aspirin as he directed previously until I have a positive pregnancy. Once I have a confirmed pregnancy test I will go on liquid heprin (injection every day) for the full term of the pregnancy and for 6 weeks after the baby is born. WOW huh? 

So I am still digesting.. going to cook supper and get kidlets to bed then I will be googling away my evening... Any advice or information from anyone would be great... 
i will have another doctors appt with my specialist in September to go over more details on this and as well then my other tests will be back. 

But in the mean time I have a lot to think about and ther is a plan in place. : )


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh wow Candace, that sucks but at the same time, yay! Now you know what's wrong! I don't know anything about factor 5 but I'll look it up. Do you need any treatment before you get pregnant? And I'm sorry about the negative beta but your BFP is on the way now.

As for me, I just got my new Ovacue monitor today. Very fancy! I have to take oral readings and then once AF is all gone I take vaginal readings with a seperate sensor. It's pretty neat, it is supposed to confirm ovulation!


----------



## mememe123

Well I feel the same and weird enough my best friend who is ttc also has factor 5.. not that common however what a coincidence... so we hope to be pregnant together and give each other the needles each day... ugh... 
I do not knwo too much about this either yet... I have been googling info but I am not one to get overloaded with info that just scares the bejebbers out of me. i think in a normal everyday life I may not ever know I had it .. however in the ttc world things come up... My family willl also be going to be tested as well I believe... it is thier choice. It is something good to know in the future with surgeries or injuries to lessen complications. 
My 2 girls will be tested one day as well. 
I can not go back on bc either.. my hubby will have to be fixed when the time comes... he wont like this idea. 

ok enough about me... 
Ovacue monitor .. I have not heard of. Why are you using this? you seem to be as good as me at catching the eggies!! : ) 
1 week and 2 days until you get your treatment... how fast things can go.... I need my af to be overwith... still not started yet. ugh!!! 

Tomorrow, tomorrow I hate the witch tomorrow... 
It gonna be a crampy day..... 
Bahahahah... there now you have seen me sing... rofl!!! 

cheers!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL Candace. You always crack me up, especially with singing about AF! I'm so glad you found this out though, I don't want you to have any issues with surgeries or what not. Hopefully your girls don't have it. It's nice that you have a friend that is willing to inject you! I hate needles so I'd probably pass out at the thought of sticking one in your bum lol.

As for me I ordered the OvaCue because it confirms ovulation has occured. Last cycle I had 3 days of + OPKs. I need to know when I ovulate exactly because I will be starting progesterone 3DPO. If I think I have ovulated and I haven't really and start using the prog. too early then I won't O. This monitor has a special sensor that is used vaginally that can confirm that O has occured with 98% accuracy! In addition it can detect fertility issues such as low prog. after O. It basically does this by sampling your CM. Pretty cool stuff!

Other than that, my IV treatment is actually tomorrow morning at 10:30 a.m.! I should be done by 1 PM. I'm so excited, want to get it over with already! That should tame my NK cell activity to normal within 7 days, just in time for O. Fingers crossed that they only have to poke me once tomorrow, please!


----------



## mememe123

Oh my goodness it is today.... I am way off. On dates I thought next week was the19 on friday.....lol.... I have lack of sleep issues.....hana.... hope all went well...


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> Oh my goodness it is today.... I am way off. On dates I thought next week was the19 on friday.....lol.... I have lack of sleep issues.....hana.... hope all went well...

LOL, you are still off missy, the treatment is tomorrow morning on Friday. I think you need a cup of coffe today :coffee: lol


----------



## mememe123

oh my dear lord... I keep thinking today is Friday bc my husband is off tomorrow and took my girls camping tonight with him... i am going to meet them tomorrow after work... UGH!!!! Man!!! 

I am going to sleep tonight!! house to my self!!!! I have had such bad pains on my left side and back that I have relally not been sleeping well this week... very different for me... I am a wonderful sleeper ALWAYS... I might have had a sleepless night abotu a year ago... lol. 

OK so... Good luck tomorrow... I hope all goes well and you do not get poked repeatedly... and you have it all done quickly and painlessly. : ) I will be thinking of you tomorrow... clearly too!!! ROFL... 

I read about your fertility monitor last night... whew... very fancy smanchy!!! : ) I woudl like to use something like that but i am taking time off from all i am going through... I need a stress break... i try not to stress but I am sooo consumed by all of this i need to just step back and breath for a bit. I know my plan now and I dont have to prove to my doc that it is true I have chemical pregnacies.. he believes me and is helping me so i have decided I am not going test crazy and testing early etc... I am going to test on a specific day only and hold out for it. 
I dont want to knwo if I have a chemical pregnancy again... it does not matter any longer... they are not meant to be... I want to know about my forever baby ONLY!! 
Does this make sense??

We are still going to be trying for sure.. but a more relaxed approach.. no opk and no earlt test.... my doc actually wants me to wait for 4 days after a late period... as if!!! I am thinking cd29..depending on my O I might wait a bit longer.... 14 dpo is when I will test... I am goign to jsut go by my body alone. 

Stressfreee.... ahhh... we will see... 

My work is very stressful.. i will never be completely streefree...


----------



## mememe123

oh i am goign away for the weekend.. i will check to see your post to see how you made out tomorrow but then I will have limited access to internet... roaming when I am in USA too expensive.. 

Chat on sunday night though................. good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh, I'm sorry that your job is so stressful but at least now you can lay off the TTC for a bit. That sounds like a wonderful approach. I have no choice, I have to be high tech, ugh! :dohh: As long as we get our babies it will all be worth it! 

Thanks for the good wishes, I will miss you but I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Allrighty ladies, I am off to go get this IV treatment. I REALLY hope the nurse only has to poke me once. Fingers crossed! Maybe I'll update you from my iPad. I have to sit there for 2.5 hours so I might as well bring something to entertain myself.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I can not tell a lie, that iv sucked! The original iv line infiltrated and my arm was burning like crazy. The nurse had to remove the iv and they the other arm. She poked and couldn't get a line. Back to the first arm. Poked again and couldn't get a line. At this point I'm in tears and the purse is so nervous. She says this hasn't happened to her in over 20 years. So we take a 20 minute breather. I asked her for a baby aspirin to help think my blood because she said I was clotting too quickly. She went and got a warm compress for my arm hoping it would help. 20 minutes later we literally prayed together before attempting again as I really need this treatment. Finally on the 4th poke it worked by barely sticking the needle in my vein and using a lot of tape to keep it there. The iv itself isn't bad, it's just cold. But the med she had to use after the bad iv line hurt so bad that my arm is still sore. Even so, im glad it's done. Next one is in 28 days. God I hope I get pregnant this month, I need to do this until I'm 20 weeks along!


----------



## mememe123

Oh my u poor thing..... I am at hot spot.... I wil chat later...


----------



## Mon_n_john

How sweet are you to check in while on holiday! I'm fine now girl, my hand is no longer killing me thank God. I'm CD 10 today so I should O within 3-5 days. I'm starting to get excited about this cycle!

I hope you are having a GREAT time!


----------



## petitpas

Hi Mon, hope you don't mind me popping in? I just took my first steroid pill - eek!

As for the lady with FVL, I have it and I do the injections etc. they aren't that bad. I'm a bit of an extreme case so don't take me as an example. My doctors think I'm an 'interesting case'.

The good news for your OH is that some birth control is ok. The coil doesn't contain eostrogen and neither does the mini pill so you would be allowed to take them.

Xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hi Petitpas! Of course I don't mind you stopping, you are welcome to hang out with us! So how was the steroid pill? You must be getting excited at starting treatment.


----------



## mememe123

Monica... glad it is better now... it is solo exciting for u... I wish I had your monitor... although I am trying to be relaxed and let it happen... 

Petitpas.... oh I am glad to know someone else with fvl.... I do have friend with fvl however I like other opinions as well. Are u ttc or preggers... do u take heprin now. What makes your doc think u are interesting case? 
Me I have had mc then 2 full term dd with high bp... then mc then 4chemical pregnancies... here I am ttc. I just found out about the fvl..... one piece to the puzzle.

So I had at on friday and saturday... then she was gone... yahoo.... worst cramps of my life... had to get hubby to go get me medicine..... I NEVER take pain medicine... I needed it this round though..... I am blaming aspirin..... first full cycle with taking the baby aspirn.

Ok cheerio girlies... chat more tonight.


----------



## petitpas

Hi Mon, no effects so far, but then again I only started this morning :rofl: Have you had any further effects from your drugs?

Mememe, you might be surprised to hear that around 10% of the white European population carry a FVL gene. It's a mutation scientists believe to have evolved to prevent dying in childbirth through too much bleeding. Ah, the irony :dohh:
Most people are fine, enjoying happy healthy lives, but a few of us suffer the flip side where we clot too easily. It is especially bad if you managed to inherit two FVL genes (homozygous) in which case the probability of suffering a blood clot is very high and generally preventative medicine for life is suggested.
I doubt this is the case with you and that you are heterozygous (only one mutated gene). Why? Because you only need to take heparin from bfp and six weeks after. That's the same way I take it. You might also want to consider taking a baby aspirin during pregnancy but should discuss this with your doctor.

Why am I an interesting case? First of all because I suffered a dvt and more dangerously multiple clots in my lungs at 29, unusual especially at my age. Even more so because I don't smoke and am not overweight, which are other risk factors. My doctors decided to lay the majority of the blame on the pill with FVL playing only a small part. 
Every time I tell a doctor about my history (and let's face it - I see many doctors these days) they suck their teeth in when they hear it. Add on the five losses despite heparin, aspirin, progesterone and high dose folic acid and they start scratching their heads. I've got a whole team of haematologists in my local hospital talking about me at their meetings as well as three professors who have reviewed my case (and are suggesting other specialists). Now I'm pretty much sorted on the FVL treatment I've been trying to find out what else is wrong. That's how I ended up having the immune tests and being put on steroids. Fingers crossed this is the missing piece of the puzzle.

Interestingly, I only became aware of FVL because my sister knew a lady who had around 15 miscarriages until she tested positive and was successfully treated in her next pregnancy. My sister decided to get tested, as did my mum (she had a dvt after giving birth) and a few years later I did, too. We all share the same gene.

Four chemicals is harsh! I hope the heparin sorts your problem, but with such early losses have you discussed taking progesterone suppositories with your doctor?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Petitpas, the only side effects I have had so far have been pain in my arm but only in the original IV location, not the location that worked out and it was actually done from so it sounds like the needle did a little damage in there. Other than that (so sorry if TMI but my poo looks a bit different lol). I'm not sure what that means but I do feel a little bit more energetic too so nothing bad so far!

How about you?


----------



## mememe123

petitpas- yes I am heterozygous. I really am not putting much into the whole thing other than it COULD be the problem and MIGHT help. fingers crossed it was my missing piece to the puzzle. My doc has prepared me that it may not solve my problems. It is a piece only.

This is why I like other people's opinions. I myslef found reading the internet that the FVL was not a big deal in normal everyday life. Unless pregnancy came into play and my lovely history. Or if there were previous clotting issues etc... My friend with FVL diagnosed about 6 months ago thinks it is her demise... her father also has this and he is young and has had many problems and is not in good health. All issues are blood clotting related. So you can see where she is coming from. I understand her view. 

In my case i do belive it is a contributing factor in my past history.. 2 late miscarriages and high blood pressure during my 2 healthy pregnancies.. pre-eclampsia almost causing hospitalization ... and now these chemical pregnancies they dont fit into contributing factors... I do take baby aspirin on my 2nd cycle using this. 

I have no thoughts of my pregestrone being low... my past shows it should be fine.. I have hugh amoutns of symptons when i catch the eggie but I am going to have this tested as well in the next couple of months if all else fails. 

My real concern is my d/c feb 1 messing something up keeping the eggie from implanting well. We may be doign a dye test to see what is going on inside. 

Well this is too funny 
i have FVL, and Mon is undergoing intralipid treatment 
and you have both... we are a fine threesome!!!! At least we can all understand each others problems. : )

cheers for now.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yup, at least we will keep eachother in good company lol!


----------



## mememe123

Yes we will..... I love this ... it keeps my sanity in check. Thank u both for that.?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Aww, thank you ladies too. I seriously don't know what I would do without your support. You ladies are a Godsend. I'd feel so lonely with all this TTC without you. Hugs!


----------



## petitpas

Mememe, one of my doctors warned me that with FVL I have a much increased risk of developing pre-eclampsia (40%? :shock:). It is not illogical. FVL can cause clots at the placenta and pre-eclampsia is believed to be a reaction to placental problems. Just another thing to keep an eye out for along with other signs of placental problems such as growth restriction/reduced movement. Luckily, being on the aspirin, we would already be taking preventative steps.

As for your friend, if she's seen her father go through problems I can understand her fear. Suffering from a clot can really change your life and a lot of people suffer life long problems after. The best thing to do is to make sure you minimise all risks.
Even before I had my test I changed from the combined pill to the mini-pill as I knew my Mum and sister had tested positive. It's only my gynae who convinced me to go back onto a combined pill for my endometriosis. I shouldn't have listened to him!!!
I wear flight stockings and stay hydrated when I fly (nowadays I take heparin for flights over four hours, too, but that's because I am really high risk), move my feet around regularly to pump the blood up (works for long car trips, too) and walk around regularly, I let everyone at the hospital know when I go in for surgery so that they take the necessary precautions - heparin injections, stockings and sometimes even motorised compression cuffs (they are funny!), I take heparin during pregnancy (<- in case anyone else reads this, not everyone with FVL needs this! Only if you've suffered a clot yourself, are monozygous, or have suffered multiple miscarriages)

:haha: did you like my disclaimer in there? I don't like to unduly frighten people...

In any case, I hope that this FVL IS the missing link for you. Many many women in your situation have had successful pregnancy outcomes by adding heparin and aspirin to their regime.


----------



## petitpas

Following on the group hug :hug: I think I'd be locked up in a loony bin by now if it weren't for this website, the information it provides and the amazing support you ladies give! How on earth people coped before the internet is quite beyond me...


----------



## mememe123

Hey girls I have been off the grid literally... camping and phone foams to usa and gets costly so I cut the data..... I will catch up more later..... thanks petitpas for the info... love the disclaimer...


----------



## mememe123

Hey Monica--- how are you holding up?? Where are you at in cycle?? When is DPO10??? Exciting!!!!!!!!!!

Petipas--- Where are you in cycle? Thank you soo much for being such a weatlh on info for me... : )


----------



## Mon_n_john

mememe123 said:


> Hey Monica--- how are you holding up?? Where are you at in cycle?? When is DPO10??? Exciting!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Petipas--- Where are you in cycle? Thank you soo much for being such a weatlh on info for me... : )

Well hello there lost girl! Are you having fun camping? You must tell us about your trip when you get back.

As for me, I'm 5 DPO today and my FR tests get here tomorrow so the heck with it, I'll start testing tomorrow though it's too early lol. I'm supposed to have a blood test on 10 DPO which is Monday but of course, that's a holiday so it's going to have to wait till Tuesday. Just my luck! :dohh:


----------



## petitpas

Hiya :wave:

I'm 12dpo. BFN yesterday so waiting for the witch to turn up now...

Mon, fingers crossed that this is it for you! What holiday is Monday, btw? We just had a bank holiday this Monday... 

Mememe, do you have a chart?


----------



## Mon_n_john

petitpas said:


> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I'm 12dpo. BFN yesterday so waiting for the witch to turn up now...
> 
> Mon, fingers crossed that this is it for you! What holiday is Monday, btw? We just had a bank holiday this Monday...
> 
> Mememe, do you have a chart?

Monday is Labor Day here. Normally I'd be happy for a long weekend but what timing lol.


----------



## mememe123

Mon-- i am routing for you!!! 

Petit- I do not have a chart... never temped in my life. I am trying to keep it chilled out this month.. I have done 2 opks that is it.. i know I am about to ovulate and i will not test until August 16?? I forget now.. I have it circled at work. That is the day af should arrive... 


Mon- I am not camping now.. I go on Thurs/Fri each week and come back on Sun/mon... It just seems like I am always camping.... I only come home to work and go back to the stopin grounds for another weekend. This is about it though cause my oldest is starting school .. kindergarden next week. : ) she is soo excited!


----------



## petitpas

Mememe, by the sounds of it you are a regular girl! I temp because I'm a bit all over the place and I like a bit of control. It does sometimes take over my life, though...

First day at kindergarten! How exciting! Do you do something special on the first day?


----------



## slurpie

Hello Mon_n_john!!!

How are you?

I read you have started treatment for NK?
Hope it will bring positive results soon!! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, 3 pregnancies!! Big congrats ladies! :) I hope you're getting treatment and have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!

I've finally got my appointment through for 11th October & now back to TTC :D I hope to be joining you all soon. Xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

slurpie said:


> Hello Mon_n_john!!!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> I read you have started treatment for NK?
> Hope it will bring positive results soon!! :)

I'm great! So sorry I just saw this post. The treatment worked and I am 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant. The intralipid is a blessing. How are you doing?


----------



## mememe123

Mon we are 6going days apart... too awesome.


----------

